# Need some good lube.



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Didn't really know where this fit, so I figured I'd stick it here.

ATTN MODERATOR: If this post is out of place feel free to move it to another board.

I have recently inherited(sp?) a rather large collection of Case and Boker pocket knives from my grandfather. Most of them have the old carbon steel blades, and while I personally like the older blades better than the new stainless steel, they are a pain in the @$$ to keep from rusting while in storage. I have no desire to sale or carry any of these knives. I would like to get some good military grade lube and lightly coat the blades to prevent rust. Any suggestions? I want something with qualities similar to packing grease so it won't wear off or evaporate quickly.

Anybody know if you can still get military cosmoline?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/267557

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=1134


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I see that Cosmoline is still avaliable, what about Kroil? I've heard only good things about it, does it evaporate quickly?

:sniper:

ND_RC: What's that avatar? Beretta Neos?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Well I see that Cosmoline is still avaliable, what about Kroil? I've heard only good things about it, does it evaporate quickly?


I was able to find Kroil on google. http://www.kanolabs.com/



Remington 7400 said:


> ND_RC: What's that avatar? Beretta Neos?


Yep


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Ballistol has worked well for me over the last few years. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Some of these products might work well for you. http://www.birchwoodcasey.com/rust/index.html
Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remington 7400

Try CorrosionX there is nothing as good on the market. This stuff will hold off salt water for months. Use it on blue firearms when hunting in the rain etc.

Corrosion Technologies Corporation 
Dallas, Texas

www.corrosionx.com

1800-638-7361


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What ever you choose, when finished vacuum seal them and you'll never have to worry about them again. I took my Dad's 870 Wingmaster he got in 1957, cleaned, oiled, and vacuum sealed the entire shotgun. Works like a charm.


----------

